# Get one project for momma done and look what happens......



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2015)

So I got the icebox completed and ready to sand and apply finish and my wife looks at me and says- "Honey, Are you ever going to get around to building the coffee table to replace that really ugly cedar chest in front of the couch?"

And of course we all know what you should do when your wife says that.... 

So I have this batch of leftover tongue and groove flooring from a friends house (He's moving, isn't going to leave it behind, isn't enough for a room, and thought I could use more Birdseye Maple pen blanks) and thought to myself, "Self, that there is one heck of a tabletop if you glue it all together....)

Although I tend to make it up as I go along (I call it freeform woodworking, otherwise known as I don't really know what I want until I get there...) I did make a plan this time to show my wife what the table is going to look like but she just looked at me like I'm brain damaged or something....



 

So today I've gone from a pile of raw material to 9 pieces cut to approximate length (I'll square up and cut to final length on my panel sled when dry) to a tabletop glued up and in the clamps on top of my auxiliary workbench. Had to use some pieces of stock to hold it down while the glue dries or with the way they cut flooring it would have curled into a tube. At least this time I remembered to use some tape so I don't glue them to the piece.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## DKMD (Aug 18, 2015)

Did you use some kind of CAD program for that set of plans?

Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 18, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Did you use some kind of CAD program for that set of plans?



Yep, Crayon And Doodling

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 26, 2015)

I did a similar thing with hickory tongue and groove flooring in highschool. But I made two BA cutting boards, not a full table. You may need to sand a bit off the top after glueup, as I found the radius on the top edge catches and holds crud. Unless yours doesn't have a radius on the top surface. Or maybe a nice thick topcoat to fill in the small valley.
Either way that is gonna look good!


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 26, 2015)

Lookin good Colin, gotta keep momma happy .


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2015)

ClintW said:


> I did a similar thing with hickory tongue and groove flooring in highschool. But I made two BA cutting boards, not a full table. You may need to sand a bit off the top after glueup, as I found the radius on the top edge catches and holds crud. Unless yours doesn't have a radius on the top surface. Or maybe a nice thick topcoat to fill in the small valley.
> Either way that is gonna look good!



These aren't radiused on the top but I do plan to build the outside border a little higher than the table surface and then pour a layer of resin into it for a durable waterproof surface so we don't have to use coasters. I had hoped to get more of the parts made for it but business needs just put it on a back burner for a week or two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2015)

Cool project Colin, I always marvel at how tidy your shop looks...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 26, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Cool project Colin, I always marvel at how tidy your shop looks...



OCD, A vacuum hose on my dust collection system, and a small space. Everything you see is in a space 12 feet wide by 30 feet long. If I didn't keep it clean I'd loose stuff or hurt myself. All the larger tools except the Oneway lathe are on wheels and someday I'd like to put the mobility kit on the Oneway too......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Aug 27, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> OCD, A vacuum hose on my dust collection system, and a small space. Everything you see is in a space 12 feet wide by 30 feet long. If I didn't keep it clean I'd loose stuff or hurt myself. All the larger tools except the Oneway lathe are on wheels and someday I'd like to put the mobility kit on the Oneway too......


That would be a dream shop for me! Mine is 14' x 16' right now.  Although there are plans in the works for a 3 1/2 car garage with only 2 garage doors and a divider with sliding barn doors to open the shop into the garage for bigger projects.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 20, 2015)

Holy Crapoly, It's been 2 months since I've done much on any non work related projects and I decided to spend a bit in the shop with the door locked, the open sign off and the radio up loud.

Started out cutting all the tenons on the tops of the legs and the ends of the cross braces that'll hold the lower stretcher and the groove for the lower stretcher to fit into.



 

Punched in the mortises with my new mortising machine and fit together the legs, cross braces, and lower stretcher. Got them into the clamps for 30 minutes while I cut some other pieces and Voila! Yes, I do use a few screws here and there as this piece is going to see some abuse and I wanted just a little bit more in addition to my joinery as I'm not quite to the point I'm ready to do wedged tenons. I'll cap the screws with Mahogany square plugs to match the icebox I did earlier.



 

Got the top braces on.



 

I had enough time tonight to get the top onto it and pegged down with some mahogany pins. The next step is to cut the skirt that'll go around the table top, finish sand everything and set it in a corner wit the icebox until the couch and end tables are done so I can finish all 5 pieces at the same time and guarantee a match.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2015)

Awesome Colin!!!!


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's where it's at for the next while, Got the skirt pieces all cut and pegged onto the top, cut the pegs flush and ran a sander over it to get everything to 80 grit. I'll leave it sit in the corner for a while until I'm ready to finish the entire set at once. C and C always welcome. Not the most inspired piece I've ever done but I like the clean, straight lines and know it'll take a pounding as a coffee table in front of the couch with feet up on it regularly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2015)

It's a bewuty Colin!


----------



## Sprung (Oct 21, 2015)

Nice work, Colin!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2015)

I like it, can't wait to see it with a finish on it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

